# WTB Murray Pedal toys 1972



## jrcarz (Dec 8, 2019)

Looking for these in very nice condition. Please P.M. me, or call, or text to 847-401-1332. 
Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 9, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> Looking for these in very nice condition. Please P.M. me, or call, or text to 847-401-1332.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1107758
> ...



There's a Murray Big Mack on ebay that's been listed for awhile and the seller is accepting offers - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=133229101239

Dave


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks Dave I appreciate it, but a little rough. Looking for nicer . 
Thanks
John


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m looking for the “Tough One” already have “Beep Beep” and “Zoom Zoom” - good luck just keep watching Ebay they pop up now and then.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 9, 2020)

I have this little guy I’d move along. Uncleaned but all the decals are nice and visible.  Send me a PM if your interested.  Thank you.


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Jul 15, 2020)

gallery






*Have one to sell?* Sell now- Have one to sell?
*1972 VINTAGE MURRAY TUFF ONE VELOCIPEDE - need any lead on getn’ one of these for my stash. Thx for any leads*


----------

